# Good shop and shooting range in GTA?



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*shop*

Yes there is a great one in waterloo, SHOOTERS CHOCE, upstairs is the best range and bow shop around. Colby archery club. Check it out you will not be disappointed.

Green Archer22:wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

When did Waterloo become part of the GTA? LOL


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> When did Waterloo become part of the GTA? LOL


When there wasn't a piece of green grass between the two of them:tongue:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

#1 Hogger said:


> When there wasn't a piece of green grass between the two of them:tongue:


Andy, that right there is far wittier than I expect from you! :embara::wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

does a golfcourse count?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I totally agree .....*



Green Archer22 said:


> Yes there is a great one in waterloo, SHOOTERS CHOCE, upstairs is the best range and bow shop around. Colby archery club. Check it out you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Green Archer22:wink:


it's only an hour and a half from Duff and Steeles and there's anything there you could ever need 

Hogger, most folks daily commute is an hour plus round here, so I guess we could call KW part of the GTA


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

www.bow-shop.com is where you can start but being there will open your eyes. 

To answer your question there isn't a lot of places in GTA. Depends what kind of archery you are interested in.

Make the drive to Waterloo and you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*waterloo*

Hey dsrtrat waterloo became part of the gta ever since YOU started flying planes. HA HA :wink:


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are the closest clubs to you. Durham Archers (http://www.durhamarchers.ca) east of you about 45 mins and York County, (http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com) which is north about 20 minutes. I belong to Durham which is an outdoor course and currently you have to walk in due to the weather. YCB has both outdoor and indoor ranges. There is also an indoor range, 17 yards in Oshawa that runs every Wednesday 7 to 9 pm. Wolf's Den which is 1 hour north. I'm not sure if the course is open this time of year. 
The closest shops to you are Gagnon Sports in Oshawa and Wolf's Den in Barrie.
PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

GTS archery

This is a new shop in Brampton at the 410 andsteeles area.

905-487-1387


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*York County Bowmen - CHECK US OUT*

Hey, just come out to a Wednesday evening and look for me there. I'll be glad to show you around... just make sure you bring your bow and be ready to have a good time... The people are really a great bunch of fun!


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Where in the GTA*

This is a well kept secret so don't tell anyone lol
Just to the south of the Ontario Science Centre is a free olympic archery range. We have had a great bunch of guys and gals there for many years. All styles and ages. Compound (Ugh hehehehe) traditional and olympic, sorry no crossbows.. Many of us call ourselve the "Foggy Bottom Archers" due to the mist in the valley in the very early AM. Come on down and join us any time.
Most are there VERY early Sat and Sun. daybreak and after.
And yes Shooter's Choice is a great facility and resource.


----------



## greenlantern (Apr 30, 2008)

*Free archery range*

Suwat,

Can you please tell me the address of this archery range that is near the science centre?

Thanks so much,

GL


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

saw this on UoT archery site

public outdoor range near the science center, to find it, copy and paste the following coordinate into google map: *43.713007, -79.337769*.

it works...

if you can get to Gateway and Don Mills then head west down the ramp and then look south to the range ...you are there. Cheers


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ontario Science Centre Location*

Sorry Greenlanter I didn't get back to you sooner. 
The Ontario Science Centre is locate at the south west corner of Don Mills and Eglinton Ave. east. Go south from Eglinton to the second light turn right and go down he hill. You will see the parking for Science Ctre. employees and visitor slots. If the visitor slots are full you may be able to park along the south side up to the raised spots. (hope this make sense) We frequently give the security some Tim Bits etc. and it is good to sometimes check in with them and ask to park. Now that the weather is getting better many of us are there early Sat./ Sun. am. Introduce yourself. Hope so see you there.


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

*where to shoot*

if your looking for a place to shoot heard about a place called royal city bowman outside of guelph . contact terry at 519-822-6951 . he told me he has 30-40 3d targets various ranges and is open year round. i have not joined yet waiting for new bow .


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Aside from the Bow-Shop, you can also check out the Wolfs Den in Barrie(ya I know it's not part of the GTA )or you can also go and check out Naz(Tent City Outfitters) at the corner of Dufferin and Steeles(sorry if someone mentioned this already) lets not forget BPS go and see Stan he's about the only guy who knows what he's doin at the Archery Shop..........(he used to shoot for the Canadian Olympic Team back in the 60/70's)


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Two places just outside the GTA. 
The Ontario Center For Classical Sports http://www.classicalsport.com/ Really nice indoor 18 meters, lots of instructions available, pay as you play.
Peel Archery Club located at 107 Nugget in Brampton. Just North of Steels and Torbram. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peel-Archery-Club/121134711297386 Movable target butts up to 70 meters, all indoors. Pay for the day, or memberships available.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good day today at the Peel 70m range ...nice to see folks from Guelph, Kitchener, Havelock(Peterborough), Newmarket and other wilds of southern ontario...and btw field targets are tougher than you think...shoot a field course this summer, you may find it a challenge


----------

